# Finding factory bevel??



## jgraeff (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys so i just received a couple new knives and before i start sharpening them i want to know how to i find the bevel it has shipped with.

I always read about people doing this but im still new to sharpening. I have been getting better, recently learned how to add microbevels to my knives and that has helped immensely with edge retention and just light stropping here and there.

Is there a video somewhere i can watch? or can anyone really explain this? 

Thanks


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave Martel explains it pretty well on disc 1 of his DVD set. 

If you want to drop the green it is a informative dvd available at: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/category-s/23.htm

I just got it and I have to say it was well worth the investment.

Prior to that I just placed the knife on the stone and lifted it up until the bevel was flush with the stone. If it was too different than how I normally sharpened I changed it to reflect my preferances.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 3, 2011)

ya unfortunately i cant afford to spend anymore money lol just bought 3 knives, i was just curious if anyone had any good techniques for this.

i normally put my own bevel on them anyways i was just curious.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 3, 2011)

Use the inside of a phone book and act like it's your stone. Lift the spine up to where you think you're making full bevel to stone contact. Push forward very lightly (edge leading). Keep raising until it just digs in a touch. Here is where you basically want to be. Drop it down a tiny bit and try again. 
Try to recreate this angle on your stone, with a sharpee line on your edge. 
You'll know you're hitting the right angle when you remove the sharpee mark. If there is some left over, adjust your angle and try again. Most importantly, don't get too hung up on being perfect. It'll come!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 3, 2011)

You left that last line wide open, my wife woulda made you blush if she ever heard you say it!!


----------



## Lefty (Jul 3, 2011)

Hahaha. Oops!
The skill will come with time and practice (better? Haha)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 3, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Hahaha. Oops!
> The skill will come with time and practice (better? Haha)


 
That's almost as bad.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 3, 2011)

I give up....


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 3, 2011)

Lay the knife flat on the stone, dont move it, just lay it there. Hold it by the handle as if you were sharpening it, and then with your guide hand, "pick" at the edge with a fingernail. You can feel the stone, a gap, and the edge. Keep popping the edge like this as you raise the spine off the stone. If you can still pop the edge, you are still too low. When you reach the correct angle, your fingernail will go from the stone right up the bevel and wont catch on the edge. Now sharpen away! If you think you adjusted the angle and didn't mean to, just check again.


----------



## Seb (Jul 4, 2011)

I just eyeball the bevel and go for it... doesn't always work, but it's close enough!


----------



## mikemac (Jul 4, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> ....before i start sharpening them i want to know how to i find the bevel it has shipped with....



I'm a big fan of Dave's dvd, so when you can...get it.

Magic Marker
Seems like a lot of knives ship with a tiny final/micro bevel...maybe one or two passes on a finishing belt. Not that there's anything wrong with that. So use the magic marker trick


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about the factory bevel. Most knives I buy have either a convex bevel or something silly like a 20 degree bevel so it's not really worth keeping that edge


----------



## tk59 (Jul 4, 2011)

Often, the bevels are inconsistent, too.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Lay the knife flat on the stone, dont move it, just lay it there. Hold it by the handle as if you were sharpening it, and then with your guide hand, "pick" at the edge with a fingernail. You can feel the stone, a gap, and the edge. Keep popping the edge like this as you raise the spine off the stone. If you can still pop the edge, you are still too low. When you reach the correct angle, your fingernail will go from the stone right up the bevel and wont catch on the edge. Now sharpen away! If you think you adjusted the angle and didn't mean to, just check again.


 

ok awesome good tip it worked well to, i normally add my own bevel to my knives anyways but i really like the way the konosuke is performing so im gonna keep it how it is thanks guys!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 4, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Often, the bevels are inconsistent, too.


 
+1000


----------

